# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic art from Anthony Howe

## Airicist

Anthony Howe

----------


## Airicist

A Kinetic Mind
March 12, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Anthony Howe's Otherworldly Kinetic Sculptures

 Published on Oct 16, 2013




> To learn more: "Anthony Howe's Kinetic Wind Sculptures Pulse And Hypnotize"
> 
> by Zach Sokol
> October 16, 2013
> 
> Anthony Howe's massive kinetic wind sculptures resemble alien creatures. Step inside Howe's studio to learn how the awe-inspiring works are created, what makes a good wind sculpture and why Howe believes it's important for his work to emulate human feeling.

----------


## Airicist

Electric Sphere

 Published on May 6, 2013




> In search of a new electricity/Electric Sphere.
> Masterpiece by Anthony Howe

----------


## Airicist

Oingo 

 Published on May 19, 2014




> Linked stainless armatures rotating around a circular axis. 
> 16' 6" h x 6' w x 3' d, 5m h x 2.15m w x 1m d.

----------


## Airicist

Corona 

Published on Jul 9, 2014




> All stainless sculpture with replaceable bearings. Suitable for high and low wind locations.  184"h x 90"w x 80"d, 4.6m h x 2.2m w x 2m d

----------


## Airicist

A Window at Barneys 

 Published on Nov 13, 2014




> Five sculptures in one of Barneys holiday windows on Madison Avenue in NYC.

----------


## Airicist

In Cloud Light III 

Published on Dec 16, 2014




> 7.6 meter high stainless steel kinetic wind sculpture by Anthony Howe. 
> (25'h x 10'w x 30"d, 1,500lbs) Music by sculptor

----------


## Airicist

Vento di Sella 

Published on Feb 8, 2015




> Kinetic wood sculpture by Anthony Howe installed at Art Sella in Italy in July 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Switchback 

Published on Mar 21, 2015




> Gear motor powered, variable speed, all stainless kinetic sculpture for interior or exterior installation. 112"h x 60"w x 34"d.

----------


## Airicist

Compilation - Spring of 2015 

Published on May 3, 2015




> Recent review of sculptures by Anthony Howe presently installed on his grounds

----------


## Airicist

Chief

Published on Jun 7, 2015




> Kinetic wind sculpture by Anthony Howe. Enjoys higher winds. 200"h x 64"w x 64"d. 300lbs.

----------


## Airicist

Chief II

Published on Jul 5, 2015




> Kinetic wind sculpture by Anthony Howe. 19'6" tall by 5 ' wide and deep.

----------


## Airicist

Lucea

Published on Feb 19, 2016




> New kinetic stainless steel wind sculpture by Anthony Howe. Base cast in stainless steel at the Walla Walla Foundry.

----------


## Airicist

Making Octo 3

Published on May 20, 2016




> The fabrication of the kinetic wind sculpture Octo 3 from it's conception at a desert festival to it's completion on Orcas Island, Washington. Now residing at City Walk Mall on Al Safa St., Dubai, UAE.

----------


## Airicist

Anthony Howe 2016 Rio Olympic Cauldron

Published on Aug 5, 2016




> Anthony Howe discusses creating the cauldron for the 2016 Rio Olympics. Howe is a kinetic wind sculptor from Orcas Island, Washington.

----------


## Airicist

Waves

Published on Jun 13, 2017




> Kinetic wind sculpture of stainless and aluminum.

----------

